# SSH verlangt Passwort, obwohl es das nicht soll



## skee (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Folgendes Szenario:

Ich hab ein Script, welches per SCP und SSH auf verschiedene Server zugreift und dort Aktionen durchführt.
Eigentlich sollte es so sein, dass auf jedem dieser Server der entsprechende Benutzer eingerichtet ist und ein KeyFile abgelegt ist, damit der Login klappt.
Wenn der Login nicht klappt, weil User oder KeyFile fehlt, soll er halt abbrechen und mit der nächsten Maschine weitermachen.
DasProblem:
SCP tut was es soll, SSH nicht.
Wenn SCP nicht zugreifen kann, kommt ein "Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)", wie gewünscht.
Bei SSH kommt aber ab und zu trotzdem eine Passwortabfrage. Ich vermute, das kommt, wenn dort mein User nicht bekannt ist... So rufe ich SSH auf:

```
ssh -o ConnectTimeout=4 -o PasswordAuthentication=no user@host "kommando"
```

Was muss ich abändern, damit SSH eben nicht nach einen Passwort fragt, wenn der Login nicht klappt, sondern dass es abbricht?

Danke
Skee


----------



## profy (8. Oktober 2008)

ohne es ausprobiert zu haben, versuche ich mal klugzusch...en 
Versuche es mal mit BatchMode=yes als Option.
Hier meine Quelle: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap15sec121.html


----------

